# Daddy long legs



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Do y







ou remember as a kid catching these


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It's Crane Fly season now, lots of them starting to appear in the evenings here.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

We're getting loads in the house if we leave a window open too late.

Half the time they're panic flying just out of reach to catch then when I come back later they'll be having sexytime on the wall. One way to make the best of a bad situation I guess.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Is the the wrong place to mention that my frogs love 'em? :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I hate this time of year.
the old lady has a SEVERE phobia of these things so we have to be careful with lights on/windows open etc its a nightmare

I always feel sorry for em tho... they only live around 12 days, so I always try and remove & release them without damage
(I did chuck one in a toad tank once but had to release it incase it got out in the house!!)

Edit - Great pic BTW... Just hangin there chillin with some grass XD


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

These things are trolls! Always fly at my face :devil: Love the photo though!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Nice pic 
Where I grew up , these are crane fly's , daddy long legs are the harvestman spider , bloomin ugly things . At least they don't fly though . I have a friend who has a massive phobia about those .


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Nodders said:


> Nice pic
> Where I grew up , these are crane fly's , daddy long legs are the harvestman spider , bloomin ugly things . At least they don't fly though . I have a friend who has a massive phobia about those .


These are indeed crane flies. Daddy long legs is what my mother called them when i was little. Also people call harvestmen (Opiliones) daddy long legs but they are not true spiders. 

There is a spider that is called the daddy long legs, i think its the cellar spider (Pholcus phalangioides). 

I get loads o these in my house this time of year. I just let them out before the dog chases them around the house.

Good picture


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Garden was covered in these towards the back end of this summer, thankfully all gone away now, I recall seeing reference somewher to them being toxic to lizards however can't find it now, can anybody confirm this ?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Diamondback said:


> There is a spider that is called the daddy long legs, i think its the cellar spider (Pholcus phalangioides).


That's correct, one of my favourite wild spiders. I'm never quite sure what people are referring to when they mention Daddy Long Legs, the spiders or the flies!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There are 3 spiders known as the Daddy Long Legs: Crane fly, Harvestmen and Cellar Spider. Common names eh!
What seems amusing about this is the name Daddy Long Legs tends to be quite regional when applied to the species.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> There are 3 spiders known as the Daddy Long Legs: Crane fly, Harvestmen and Cellar Spider


Er, but the Crane Fly isn't a spider, so that's two spiders and one fly!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

technically neither is the harvestman


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> technically neither is the harvestman


So just the one spider then!


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

I always called the 'spiders' harvestmen and the flies daddy-long legs.
Or, you know, craneflies.

My parents cat likes eating these...


----------

